# Questions about fencing.



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Bump!!!!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Depends on the shape of the pasture.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Depends on the shape of the pasture.


its a rectangle.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am thinking it that the fence line would be in the range of 1680 feet.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> I am thinking it that the fence line would be in the range of 1680 feet.


 
Thank you. I'm trying to figure out an aprox. price. :lol:


----------

